# Cwc Or Broadarrow



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Has anyone experience of the CWC Quartz diver & also the Broadarrow PRS3 Quartz diver, I know the CWC costs more but is it actually worth the extra ?

Never having handled these watches any experience of either would be welcome, particularly with regard build quality etc.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the CWC diver. I've never taken the back off as I haven't had to change the battery yet but, outwardly at least, it seems like a high quality, well-made watch. I certainly enjoy wearing it









*CWC Royal Navy Diver*










I don't have a PRS3, but I do have a PRS-11DN which is similar apart from having the black, PVD case, automatic movement and Dreadnought hand set. Again it's a well-made (by Zeno I think) watch and has a sapphire crystal in place of the CWC's mineral one, as does the PRS3.

*PRS11-DN*










I don't know what movement the CWC uses, so I don't know how it compares to the Ronda 715Li in the PRS3.

I'd say both are good watches. If you want what is a genuine military watch, get the CWC. If that's not a major concern for you, save a few quid and get the PRS3.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers rhaythorne, thanks for the info' & the pics.

Dave


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi,

I got a PRS-3 and the quality control unfortunately let a bad 'un slip through. Brand new it stopped several times a day because the hands touched each other. Also, the bezel insert never sat right and was glued only halfway round. It had to be sent back to switzerland but it works fine now... Everything else about the watch is great though.

Cheers,

mat


----------

